# have you ever pissed in someone drink?



## SFW (Dec 12, 2010)

i have on several occasions. An ex....after i found out guys were callin her and she was hiding it, i pissed in her soda. She drank it hungrilly after AP with no clue. I also put eyedrops into her drink...which i believe made her shit violently


and a scumbag friend who had ratted. we broke into his house while cutting school and we pissed in every bottle in the fridge. (cola, OJ, i think a pot of stew, the lemon juice etc) Then we robbed his sega and gameboy. 

Anywho, take the pole


----------



## KelJu (Dec 12, 2010)

I pissed in my English teacher's tea. I also played hockey with her ostyers before putting them on her poboy, and wiped my ass with her napkins.


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 12, 2010)

Hahaha..You vindictive S.O.B's..I never have, but that is an intriguing idea..


----------



## x~factor (Dec 12, 2010)

Why not just leave her? Why act like a 12 year old?


----------



## irish_2003 (Dec 12, 2010)

man you guys are some nasty vindictive bastards.....remind me never to piss you off


----------



## lnvanry (Dec 12, 2010)

I watched a kid (13 or 14, when we were freshman in highschool) get wasted and high...well some seniors wanted to fuck with and some pissed in an empty forty and filled it up about half way.  They then brought the kid the forty and got the whole party to chant "chug chug"...the kid did it.  At the end, I shit you not he said "tastes warm and salty".

terrible...just terrible.  I remember the next week at school he asked me if he drank piss.  I didn't have the heart to tell him.  ROTFLMAO


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 12, 2010)

lnvanry said:


> I watched a kid (13 or 14, when we were freshman in highschool) get wasted and high...well some seniors wanted to fuck with and some pissed in an empty forty and filled it up about half way. They then brought the kid the forty and got the whole party to chant "chug chug"...the kid did it. At the end, I shit you not he said "tastes warm and salty".
> 
> terrible...just terrible. I remember the next week at school he asked me if he drank piss. I didn't have the heart to tell him. ROTFLMAO


 

Holy shit. I just about pucked on my computer screen


----------



## Saney (Dec 12, 2010)

I remember making one of my ex's drink my piss straight from the fountain.. Funniest thing ever


----------



## Saney (Dec 12, 2010)

I also used to piss on my step brother's tooth brush.. And I used to wipe my dog's ass with his toothbrush to..

I once pooped in someone's Kitchen sink full of dishes.. That was fun.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 12, 2010)

once i took my ass sweat and put it in my teachers coffee


----------



## blazeftp (Dec 12, 2010)

Thats disgusting i would never do a thing like that  !

Anyone for coffee ?


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 12, 2010)

A guy at a party kept bragging about how he could slam a beer faster than anyone so after he had about 8 beers and had pissed off everyone at the party my best friend went in the bathroom and filled up a beer can with piss. Came back and challenged the guy to a drinking contest, set the can in front of him and bet him 10 bucks he could out drink him. The guy was kinda drunk at that point. They both raised their cans and the guy drank it in like 2 seconds. My friends and I were laughing so hard we were crying. The guy asked for his 10 bucks and my friend looked him in the eye and said "you didn't drink a beer you just drank my piss" The guy immediately started puking. Good times.


----------



## bigmac6969 (Dec 12, 2010)

i used to work at a sandwich shop when i was sixteen this lady got all pissed off
because i didnt put any salontro on her sand and she started cussing and bitching 
bout the salantro so i went back in the fridge of the store and pisssed alll over it and put it on her sandwich lady was a bitch and disserved it


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 12, 2010)

at the dorms in uni, I used to piss into a 2L bottle rather than walk down the hall to the toilet.

 .. in the shared fridge someone started stealing drinks, so I planted my bottle in there. A few days later someone found the bottle spilt all over the floor amid a mighty stench of stale rancid piss and fresh puke


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 12, 2010)

Well shit... I'll add to the stories. I fucked myself though.  Once, when I was working overseas, our housing was in SEAhuts and we had to walk outside to get to the latrine/bathrooms. Well, it was winter time with about a foot of snow on the ground. So I would piss in these water jugs at night to keep myself from having to walk to take a piss.  I woke up one night and kept the lights off. I then reached for what I thought was a jug filled with drinking water. However, I began to slam my own piss! If it was a survival situation drinking my own piss would be fine..... but it wasn't. That shit sucked.....


----------



## Saney (Dec 12, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> I remember making one of my ex's drink my piss straight from the fountain.. Funniest thing ever



I didn't have a video cam or a video phone when this happened.. i was only 20 years old


----------



## SFW (Dec 12, 2010)

lnvanry said:


> I watched a kid (13 or 14, when we were freshman in highschool) get wasted and high...well some seniors wanted to fuck with and some pissed in an empty forty and filled it up about half way. They then brought the kid the forty and got the whole party to chant "chug chug"...the kid did it. At the end, I shit you not he said "tastes warm and salty".
> 
> terrible...just terrible. I remember the next week at school he asked me if he drank piss. I didn't have the heart to tell him. ROTFLMAO


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 13, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> at the dorms in uni, I used to piss into a 2L bottle rather than walk down the hall to the toilet.
> 
> .. in the shared fridge someone started stealing drinks, so I planted my bottle in there. A few days later someone found the bottle spilt all over the floor amid a mighty stench of stale rancid piss and fresh puke


 

The victim later put on 13lbs of lean muscle and had terrible acne from drinking Captin's piss.


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 13, 2010)

In HS, we had a beer bong named 'The King' (it would hold a 12-pack). We were at a party and this house had cathdral ceilings and we decided we wanted to do beer bongs from the top floor down to the fist floor. My buddy decided to put a little 'squirt' of piss in this 1. Well... It's hard to stop the flow once you start, so he emptied his bladder... Volume unknown, but the chick pounded it down... I bet there was at least 5-6oz's of actual beer in there... Good times....


----------



## Gena Marie (Dec 13, 2010)

Ewww, that is so nasty.  Must be a guy thing.  Us girls would never come up with something like that.  I will be smelling my beers from now on, that's all I'm sayn'


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Dec 13, 2010)

when I first got my speedboat we were at a bar on the water partyin it down..This bar has a third story upper deck but after 11 pm they close the bar up there and you have to go to the second floor to piss and get drinks. so later on i noticed our buckets of beer looked slimmer everytime we walked back up to the top wel at 130 they asked everone to come down so i took the oppertunity to piss in two bottles and i put them bac in the buckets. i walked down and got the beers mixed up and couldnt tell. a hot chick from the group of suspects came over and was flirtin with my bro she asked for a beer annd he got himself one and her one. what are the odds out of three buckets they got the piss. she spit it out and said that taste like piss. i was laughin too hard to say anything but yup...


----------



## JCBourne (Dec 13, 2010)

I have not pissed in someones drink. I did piss in a cup, throw it inside someones sunroof that was open because they thought it would be funny to ring my door bell at 3am. Lucky for them I able to tail behind them and watch them park. I waited a few minutes, pissed in a cup and threw it into the car. It was some dank, smelly piss too. So I answered "yes"


----------



## Gena Marie (Dec 13, 2010)

Maybe that is the difference, It is a whole lot easier for you boys to pee in various things.  Girls on the other hand are slightly challenged   As far as peeing in things goes.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 13, 2010)

Best poll EVER and I mean EVER. Nothing more to say...


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 13, 2010)

vortrit said:


> Best poll EVER and I mean EVER. Nothing more to say...


 
Yeah, I can't believe how many piss stories we have.


----------



## awhites1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> i have on several occasions. An ex....after i found out guys were callin her and she was hiding it, i pissed in her soda. She drank it hungrilly after AP with no clue. I also put eyedrops into her drink...which i believe made her shit violently



Your crazy man, I like you, but your crazy


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 18, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> I didn't have a video cam or a video phone when this happened.. i was only 20 years old


 that was like 2 years ago


----------

